# Hammer Of God, Trilogy RTA & Valhalla RDA



## Sir Vape (4/2/20)

We are super stoked to have received our shipment of the NEW Hammer Of God Stone Edition. The Hammer Of God mods have been around since the introduction of mechanical mods onto the vape scene and Vaperz Clouds are pioneers in what they do. Pure power, pure performance and pure sexiness is the best way to describe this new beast. Only 550 made.

Also from Vaperz Cloud we have the new matte black 38mm Valhalla RDA which is a perfect match for either Hammer of God or the Odin.

The Trilogy RTA is possibly the most talked about RTA on the market. RDA Flavour in a tank basically. Comes with three tank capacity options 2ml,5ml and 10ml. Only available in 24k for now.











https://www.sirvape.co.za/search?q=vaperz+cloud


----------

